# Record prize money for 2006 Mr. Olympia!



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2006)

The total prize money for the Mr. Olympia contest has increased from $480,000 to $546,000 this year. The money from the Challenge Round ??? which will not be included this year ??? and last year???s Wildcard Showdown, $60,000 in total, will be distributed among all the athletes.

First place: $155,000.
Second: $90,000.
Third: 60,000.
Fourth: $48,000.
Fifth: $38,000.
Sixth: $30,000.
Seventh: $18,000.
Eighth: $17,000.
Ninth: $16,000.
Tenth: $14,000.

Eleventh and lower: $4,000 each.

(The combined total prize money for the Mr., Ms., Figure and Fitness Olympia competitions is $725,000.)


----------



## musclepump (Jul 22, 2006)

They should have kept the Wildcard. Ronnie doesn't really need more money.


----------



## Double D (Jul 22, 2006)

This needs to be the year where the champ gets dethroned. Enough is enough with the mass monster. Sure hes a monster, but theres guys out there who simply look better.


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 23, 2006)

I wonder how Jay is going to spend that $155, 000...he already has a hummer (or 2 I think)...


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 23, 2006)

jays only getting 90 thou man


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 23, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> jays only getting 90 thou man



That should hopefully cover his cost of his supplies to prepare for the next year


----------



## jaim91 (Jul 23, 2006)

All 155000 is gonna be his!!! He WILL NOT let himself come in second 5 times (a la Shaun Ray)! He's been a bridesmaid for far too long, it's his turn to be the bride!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> All 155000 is gonna be his!!! He WILL NOT let himself come in *second 5 times* (a la Shaun Ray)! He's been a bridesmaid for far too long, it's his turn to be the bride!



or he'll get politically bitchslapped like everybody else did for the last couple years.

Go Gunter! (i like the guy, ok? He seems nice)


----------



## Pepper (Jul 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Go Gunter! (i like the guy, ok? He seems nice)


 
He is my favorite also.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 31, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> He is my favorite also.



its the smile


----------



## aceshigh (Jul 31, 2006)

maybe u are gay and u like him in a different way


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2006)

It amazes me how little money these guys kill themselfs for.


----------



## blueboy75 (Jul 31, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It amazes me how little money these guys kill themselfs for.


 
Im sure the endorsements add up, plus I dont think they really do it all for the money alone.

Mr Olympia title itself is the ultimate for any bodybuilder.  Most competitors kill themselves for next to zero prizemoney.  

I have never competed, but I could only imagine what it would be like to get on stage of present myself after all that hard work.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, 155,000 is a good chunk of money...but, I don't see why they don't get payed more.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 31, 2006)

Jay won't LET himself come in second? Do you think he LET himself the last few years? Come on now. No one prepares to come in second, he's trying like always.


----------

